# One Piece vs Naruto vs Bleach



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Currently, these are the greatest and most popular animes. So, why which one do you think is the best. In my opinion, One Piece because it's funny, it has great and varied characters, it can be deep at times like Ace's death and when Dadan cried over Ace after she beat Garp up, and etc.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

One Piece, because it has a great variety of characters that are... bluuuh, screw it I hate giving essays! One Piece cause I can. The latest episodes are really dragging it out, but, they always drag it out before the good part!

Bleach basically died off for me after the Soul Society arc. Felt like it lacked character development, and that Orihime had none (my most disliked character ever). Still trudged on till Aizen's death but I only kinda enjoyed it for the fights.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

1) Naruto 
2) Bleach (first 62 episodes) 
3) One Piece (humor/adventure)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

neither. Tho bleach is nust cuz of kenpachi. I like School Rumble. Funny as ****.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 21, 2012)

One Piece, IMO. Both Naruto and Bleach used to be pretty good but kept going downhill as time progressed.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Fushigi Yuugi.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

One Piece is a perfect 10! 
Would have been an 11 but not even God anticipated the awesomeness that is One Piece and limited the ranking to stop at ten.:b

Naruto I'd give a solid 7.
However it loses points and plummets into the negative just for the very existence of Sasuke Uchiha!

Bleach is a good 5.
I've always thought that Bleach could have been something great! But unfortunately they missed the mark when it comes to likable characters and character development.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Naruto by faaaaaaar

One piece isnt bad, but the art is... -_- plus I cant stand how everyone acts like it is the best thing in shakespear in terms ov writing.. Just because it is popular in japan.

Bleach is... Eh. Crap imo. No good guys ever die - yeh.. Very suspensful.... Veeery unpredictable -_____-'

Imo, narutoooo!


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

One Piece, although Naruto is ok, but Bleach is a mess IMO.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

naruto! because im narutard whatever happens (><)/
i love bleach too, but i dont know whats going on there right now.
i also love fairy tail (similar to one piece in art, if you read manga. really cool if you ask me) and hope to watch one piece some day too, just that 500 something eps...time ._.

everything excluding fillers ofcourse


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Saekon said:


> Still trudged on till Aizen's death


Aizen did not die.

1. Bleach - I'm not going to lie, I love bleach (Minus the filler arcs). Even more so since Johnny Yong Bosch does the English dub for Ichigo/Hollow Ichigo.

2. Naruto - It's ok. Some arcs are great, some mediocre and some are damn right awful (mainly the fillers, again). Naruto is damn right annoying most of the time and the fact that he's a ninja and wears orange, is just stupid.

3. One piece - Hate this show to an absurd degree.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

One piece and Naruto are the best! I haven't seen bleach so I don't know.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

This thread needs more One Piece: Gear second-o!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

First I thought this thread was about beachwear and then I thought it was about hair colouring and then I just gave up.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> First I thought this thread was about beachwear and then I thought it was about hair colouring and then I just gave up.


Hahahaha! Nice interpretation!

But on a side note, a One Piece, one piece: Brilliant!

Or even *gasp* Bleach, bleach! Featuring Ururu's face on the bottle!


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> Currently, these are the greatest and most popular animes.QUOTE]
> 
> Greatest? pfft... yea right I'll take Dragonball, and Dragonball Z over all three, then prolly Full Metal Alchemist or YuYu Hakasho


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

naruto then one piece, bleach got boring a long time ago.
I never though I would like an anime more than dragon ball z, but those ones beat the living crap out of it


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just found out that Bleach has been cancelled!:cry

After watching 366 episodes it feels like losing an old friend! Or how I image the loss of an old friend would feel like...

Anyways, I really enjoyed their last story arch and was looking forward to Bleach 367, but when I went to search for it, that's when I discovered the horrible news of its cancellation. :blank


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

I haven't watched the anime, but I think One Piece is the best because I enjoy reading the manga and I am pretty sure its the same as the anime. I did watch the anime for Bleach and I liked it at first, but it went downhill after the soul society arc. The filler episodes were also unbearable. No wonder the anime got canceled in Japan.


----------



## Kryeger (Aug 27, 2012)

Naruto > Bleach > One Piece


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Gintama blows them all away im. Tho its a totally different genre 

But of those 3 i think that overall Naruto is my favorite, tho I enjoyed my fair share of One Piece and Bleach aswell.

After a few hundred episodes it all dies out imo.


----------



## drMario (Sep 21, 2012)

i need my medicine to finish my anime series darker than black looks awesome but i dont watch anime without it heard one piece was awesome saw the ending for bleach and i left it when he became one with his bankai and all that crap horrible ending unless u were into the story which was weak imo shoulda been shorter and taking a huge turn instead of getting so deep with that world and swords god dam i left naruto in the war i saw a youtube video and i think he was fighting some dude like brolly im not sure if its fake i exited cuz i dont like spoilers anyway any good anime rec?


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Steins;Gate.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

One Piece
I lost interest with the other two so I dropped them


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> Steins;Gate.


YES!!!

Of the three posted, I've only watched Naruto so I vote for that.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Naruto. I've found better anime since first watching it, but Naruto was my gateway to anime.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

One Piece hands down


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Always wanted to get into One Piece, but never did. No real interest in Bleach.

I used to _love_ Naruto. I still keep up with the manga, but it definitely fell off as of late. But I still love the earlier episodes.


----------



## Yabiwaz (Sep 28, 2012)

Bleach is best I'd say. Naruto has far too many filler episodes in it and I've never seen One Piece so I guess Bleach wins by default imo.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Yabiwaz said:


> Bleach is best I'd say. Naruto has far too many filler episodes in it and I've never seen One Piece so I guess Bleach wins by default imo.


I heard Bleach has tons of filler too... Is that wrong? Also, Naruto is back on filler... again... yay :blank


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

They both have a ton of bad filler, but I'd say Naruto's are much worse and this is coming from someone that prefers Naruto to Bleach. At least Bleach fillers tried to come up with interesting characters and story. The Naruto fillers do absolutely nothing for the canon and they last a lot longer.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

One piece. I watch naruto first but only up 4 ep and when i look at it again it just looks hella boring.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> One piece. I watch naruto first but only up 4 ep and when i look at it again it just looks hella boring.


Heh, this is what I did with One Piece. Not that it looks boring, I just never got back into it.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Naruto for me, I could never get into One Piece or Bleach.

I do hate the filler eps so much though. Right now I'm just reading the manga, which is intense.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Dark Alchemist said:


> Naruto for me, I could never get into One Piece or Bleach.
> 
> I do hate the filler eps so much though. Right now I'm just reading the manga, which is *balls*.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

TakeOne said:


> *Acted like an immature loser* for ya.


I think you meant to say this.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

TakeOne said:


> Made a joke before I realized you were a d***


Nah, that's what I meant to say.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

TakeOne said:


> *Sorry for being a troll*, that's what I meant to say.


:lol


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

One piece for sure. It has the best characters and the best story. Some people don't give it a chance because the start of the series has pretty bad art and animation. But it gets better and better as time goes on.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I prefer One Piece cause sometimes it's just a laugh riot. I find half the main characters hilarious.

Naruto second, it has better animation and fights but it doesn't make me smile as much. If anything that show could make someone tear up a lil cause the music and the writing actually occasionally makes you sympathize for some characters. (*cough* I'm not saying I cried--pffft I didn't say that, I'm saying it could... ) :um


Only watched the beginning of Bleach, I might give it a chance again later but there was just too many characters and they weren't that interesting.
/shrug


----------

